# Back to 9mm



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Police forces nationwide along with the FBI, DEA, ATF, etc. will be migrating back to the 9mm. With new powders, bullet technology, and improved terminal ballistic data, not to mention increased magazine capacity it seems like a good move. This won't happen all at once but as they retire their current platforms most local LE will likely follow the Feds.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Well on a plus it should drive 9mm down on price a little bit more. On the flip side 40 is already high IMO so that price could get it out sight. The transition had been hitting the market for the last year, I just don't see the 40's hardly move at all. I'm also intrigued to see what it does to the competitive side of handgun shooting, USPSA uses 40 as their minimum caliber for major power factor for several divisions.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've also seen two departments go to Sigs from Glock. I've been a Sig fan long before I owned one


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i deal with (on a frequent basis)LEO as a truck driver

i cant help myself and always ask what it is that they carry

a lot of them are issued Glocks,but tell me they carry Sigs when not on duty

some that i have talked to are issued Sigs,and thats what they carry off duty as well

i dont discuss calibers,to me thats like talking politics and religion.something i just dont do with strangers

but in my opinion, when the majority of them tell me they carry a Sig off duty,tells me something about that particular brand of fire arm

like Don,i have been a fan of Sigs long before i owned one

only gun i strap to my side now are Sig Sauer pistols( .45 acp for me )

i do own other brands,but these are what i stake my life on


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I take an interest in the calibers and brands of ammo that police carry. I get a fairly regular update on it from my Brother in law who is the chief in lake Havasu City. It's always an interesting and insightful conversation.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I over the last couple years have grown fond of Sigs my P226 Legion is probably one of my favorite guns to shoot at the moment. I would say my only knock is their price point, some of their stuff is out if sight. My wife carries a P238 and I love to shoot the gun, for what it is it is extremely easy to shoot well and recoil is very mild. But hey version is a $600 gun, the dang thing ways 15 oz, and is a relativily easy to work on/assembly.

On the 9mm side of things I will admit that 9mm has come along way and is more than adequate for self defense. However if all the common handgun calibers the 40 really stands out till this day in the FBI protocol. Lucky Gunner did a huge treat on some very common defense ammo and if you look at the overall performance of the calibers 40 had more offerings than any others meeting the standards and doing so effectively. I think a big part of that is because law enforcement has been using it so long a majority of bullet development has been done on that caliber. Really of the bunch the most disappointing was 45, I don't think it's because the 45 isn't capable, but because since hardly any department is using it the R&D hasn't been as extensive. There are some good offerings just not as many as the other calibers.

Check out the link is a good read if you have time, if not just skip to the test results they're pretty self explanatory.

http://www.luckygunner.com/labs/self-defense-ammo-ballistic-tests/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bought my wife a P238 also. She loves it. I've thought of getting another just because it's so small and light, not to mention it shoots really well at self defense distances.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had and carried a Sig P220 in 9mm for over 30 years but now carry a 10mm (.40 on Nitrous) Glock compact model (10+1).

Argeed that much *has * changed over that span of years. I chose the Sig when our military was involved in the switch to 9mm and the firearms choice was between the venerable Beretta 92 and the Sig. The only reason the Sig did not get the contract was because it had no external/manual safety and was essentially a right-handed pistol.

Whaddayaknow. I'm right handed. Perfect.

And, I don't want no stinkin' safety on my personal defense arms - whether it's on the right or left side or both.

Perfect.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

My girlfriend loves her Sig Sauer p238 in 380, but now wants the p938 in 9mm. She says it's cheaper ammo, but let's face it, she hasn't bought ammo in years since I reload. I think she just wants a new gun and I'm happy to hear her wanting it. Means we'll be headed to the range more.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A good step up, JB.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I just got a glock 17 and took it to the range the other day and fell in love with it, I have a 21 in the gen2 but this gen4 is soo nice to shoot.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Jonbnks said:


> My girlfriend loves her Sig Sauer p238 in 380, but now wants the p938 in 9mm. She says it's cheaper ammo, but let's face it, she hasn't bought ammo in years since I reload. I think she just wants a new gun and I'm happy to hear her wanting it. Means we'll be headed to the range more.


SOOO, Did you buy her that 938 ?

I don't know what to say to you Knapper, I've never owned a glock, I've come real close a few times, just never pulled the trigger. If my #1V in 204 sells I may just snag one. I hate to sell it but don't shoot it enough to justify the safe space...lol


----------

